# Help with identification



## zoelouise (Nov 5, 2009)

http://i566.photobucket.com/albums/ss105/zoelouise08/Randoms.jpg

Hi, 

This is my first leopard Gecko. He/she is 6 months old. Could anybody help me out with identifiying him?

Thanks

Zoe


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks like a chocolate albino to me, and a very underweight one at that. Have you had it long? Its tail is very thin and its hips and spine look pronounced...

Anna


----------



## Good Bye Dubia (Sep 5, 2009)

wouldnt worry about the morph for now i would be more concerned with the skinny tail and obvious weight loss, recommend going to the vets for a fecal test to see if there are any parasites present that are causing the wieght loss. need any advice of help please fell free to pm me


----------



## zoelouise (Nov 5, 2009)

He is a rescue from an ilegal shipment. All the rest in the box died. I only picked him up yesterday and the person I picked him up from said he has only been accepting meal worms but not very often. He hasn't eaten since I have had him although he has just finished shedding so this may be why.
Any suggestions in getting him to eat?

Zoe


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

An illegal shipment from where? He doesn't look Wild Caught (due to the morph) but does look very thin. You could try crickets, hoppers or little cockroaches. You could try a waxworm or phoenix worm too (not too many though) to see if it sparks his interest.

What is your set up like? Temperatures, substrate etc. I would get him to a vet though asap, get some faecal samples done to check for parasites.

Anna


----------



## Good Bye Dubia (Sep 5, 2009)

waxworms are good to get them eating but not too many tho as they are very fatty, honestley would go to the vets to have a fecal test carried out, lizards can go off food for a while without no obvious weight loss but the size of that ones tail suggests it is a parasite that is causing the problem and parasites often turn them off thier food. i would guess at pinworm but the only way to tell is by a vet check or sending a fecal to pinmore lab services.


----------



## Good Bye Dubia (Sep 5, 2009)

Illegal shipment??????????, who gave it to you then? because i wouldnt have thought somebody dealing with an illegal shipment of leos wouldn't hand a ill one out to somebody with no basic knowledge of the care required, slightly confuesed over that.


----------



## zoelouise (Nov 5, 2009)

There is some confusion over where they actually came from. The person who gave it to me keeps reptiles as a hobby and a lot of his are rescues from various places. Aparently somebody he knows gave them to him but wouldnt say where they were from, his guess was an illegal shipment or offcasts froma breeder. There were originally around 30 individuals but they all died, despite efforts to drip feed them. The last individual died two months ago.


----------



## Good Bye Dubia (Sep 5, 2009)

zoelouise said:


> There is some confusion over where they actually came from. The person who gave it to me keeps reptiles as a hobby and a lot of his are rescues from various places. Aparently his brother gave them to him but wouldnt say where they were from, his guess was an illegal shipment or offcasts froma breeder. There were originally around 30 individuals but they all died, despite efforts to drip feed them. The last individual died two months ago.


oh so by "illegal shipment" you actaully mean breeder who couldnt deal with hatchlings or somebody who bought in far too many then they could cope with. no wonder why the hobby gets a bad name.
normally when somebody wont tell you where a animal come from its beacuse somebody they are protecting is at fault,
anyway it doesnt look too bad but i would suggest the vets as i have already said and also i would advise you to google a few leopard gecko caresheets.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have 2 words for you CRITICAL CARE! Get some and start syringe feeding it as much as it will take along with the fecals at the vet and also heat its the poor wee things only chance!

Good luck if you want any help or advice message me as we deal with this a lot when people hand them to us because they neglect them


----------



## zoelouise (Nov 5, 2009)

Just so you know, I have had this Gecko for two days and his condition is not my fault. I am only concerned about getting it better. Thank you to those who have offered geniune support


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Aww, that's awful. As said immediate vet care is needed. Faecals are a must. There are plenty of people on here who can help, good luck with everything.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry if i came across strong myself, i deal with geckos like this all the time and its horrible.

My suggest aside my CAPS will be a great help to you, just make sure the critical care is in the right measurements so you dont put the little leo's immune system into over drive

Im sure you are doing all you can, which is more than some people would hence my comment before about people who neglect and hand over to us.


----------



## Good Bye Dubia (Sep 5, 2009)

same here not being nasty just trying to help. as i said please feel free to pm to ask anything i will always help.: victory:


----------



## zoelouise (Nov 5, 2009)

Since posting I have managed to encourage him to eat two wax worms and a meal worm from a pair of tweezers. He has since appeared to be more active in his enclosure. I have found the recipe for critical care and will make up the soloution tomorrow. Aparently he has had tests for internal parasites but nothing has shown up and he is three times his original size when the previous owner got him.


----------

